# (monday) history in your game(07-07-2003)



## alsih2o (Jul 7, 2003)

*(monday) history in your game(all of them)*

anasazi reservoirs- http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/state/article/0,1299,DRMN_21_2089515,00.html

japanese polearms(with a buttload of cool links)- http://www.geocities.com/alchemyst/polearms.htm

chinese polearms (even cooler)- http://thomaschen.freewebspace.com/photo4.html

the staff-sling, cool weapon- http://www.meridies.org/as/dmir/Arms&Armor/02/0217.html

incan knot language- http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/national/129602_inca05.html

POTS!!!- http://www.ashmol.ox.ac.uk/PotWeb/PotVess9.html

 all kinda stuff on medieval warmaking- 
 evolution of- http://www.hyw.com/Books/History/Evolutio.htm
 troop pay- http://www.hyw.com/Books/History/Pay_for_.htm
 logistics- http://www.hyw.com/Books/History/Logistic.htm
 siege- http://www.hyw.com/Books/History/Sieges.htm
 chivalry- http://www.hyw.com/Books/History/Chivalry.htm
 "just" war- http://www.hyw.com/Books/History/War__jus.htm
 ransoms- http://www.hyw.com/Books/History/Some_Agi.htm
 recruiting, org, tactics- http://www.hyw.com/Books/History/Recruiti.htm


 what every medievalist should know- http://www.the-orb.net/wemsk/wemskmenu.html

utensils- http://www.florilegium.org/files/FOOD-UTENSILS/idxutensils.html

japanese sword index- http://www.geocities.com/alchemyst/nihonto.htm

medieval tech timeline- http://scholar.chem.nyu.edu/tekpages/Timeline.html

 have fun, be good


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 7, 2003)

here are all of them so far-

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55897&highlight=history

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55120&highlight=history

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=54376&highlight=history

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53618&highlight=history

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=52864&highlight=history

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=52174&highlight=history

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=51489&highlight=history

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=51017&highlight=history

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=50593&highlight=history

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49870&highlight=history

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49250&highlight=history

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=48496&highlight=history

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=47722&highlight=history

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=46961&highlight=history

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=46158&highlight=history

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44414&highlight=history


----------



## jgbrowning (Jul 7, 2003)

This is utterly cool, and collecting all the threads is even nicer.

You want a hardcopy of MMS:WE?  Send me your address in an e-mail and I'll ship you one.

Consider it a thank you for this excellent service.


joe b.


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 7, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> *This is utterly cool, and collecting all the threads is even nicer.
> 
> You want a hardcopy of MMS:WE?  Send me your address in an e-mail and I'll ship you one.
> *




 now, jgb, you know i am a megafan of that particular work. are you gonna be at gencon? 'cause a signed hardcopy would make me all tingly don't you know


----------



## jgbrowning (Jul 7, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> now, jgb, you know i am a megafan of that particular work. are you gonna be at gencon? 'cause a signed hardcopy would make me all tingly don't you know  *




We'll be there in booth 1237 (practically neighbors with Mystic Eye).  If you want to wait till then I'll be glad to give you a signed copy.  Hell, since we didn't put our names on it (except for the section 15) it's almost the only way you can know who wrote it.



joe b.


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 7, 2003)

i will be bugging you there my man!  

 it will take an honored place beside my frank miller signed batman book and my signed copy of "pioneer pottery"  

 are you coming to the sunday gathering? i would love to buy you a drink and talk history.


----------



## jgbrowning (Jul 7, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *i will be bugging you there my man!
> 
> it will take an honored place beside my frank miller signed batman book and my signed copy of "pioneer pottery"
> 
> are you coming to the sunday gathering? i would love to buy you a drink and talk history.  *




I'll be there on sunday.  It'll be nice to meet a lot of the people from here.  I'll gladly mumble on about history with ya.  


joe b.


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 7, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll be there on sunday.  It'll be nice to meet a lot of the people from here.  I'll gladly mumble on about history with ya.
> *




 making the ennies, gaming with piratecat and now chatting history with jg....this soooo makes up for not being promqueen


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 7, 2003)

standard monday evening bump


----------



## seasong (Jul 8, 2003)

Wonderful! I had to subscribe to this one, because I didn't really have time to look through the links Monday, but here I am, a dollar late and a day wiser 

The http://www.hyw.com/Books/History/xxx site is beautiful. A lot of juicy tidbits for those of us that like to have history happen around the PCs (development of new war methods, installation of new political systems), and some cool stuff that seems handcrafted for worldbuilding . I particularly liked the pay scales for soldiers link.

The chinese polearms was kind of "eh", but then... then! I saw the picture at the bottom left of the page. How did you know that I was running a campaign in an alternate magical steampunk history, circa 1890-1901? _How did you know!?_ I've told no one, or so I thought, save the players, who are currently in Malcester, England, getting involved with a covey of vampires.

That picture, with some judicious narrowing and editting, is going to become a possible Handout Clue, and a whole new vampire is going to be introduced for no better reason than I have a cool ass clue to provide about him .


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 8, 2003)

seasong said:
			
		

> *
> The chinese polearms was kind of "eh" *




 but, but, the pitchers were so purty!! 

  glad to help seasong, tune in next monday for my next premonition of your campaign


----------



## seasong (Jul 8, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> glad to help seasong, tune in next monday for my next premonition of your campaign


----------



## Maldur (Jul 8, 2003)

Cool , I forgot to bookmark them seperately, but now I have them all in a pretty packet


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 8, 2003)

Wonderful Links

I am going to introduce Khipu/Quipu  to my world now! 

As an interesting note there is a Polynesian legend which tells of a Mother searching for her son who sent out a message using a knotted string which apparently contained the message "Where are you?" and "how are you?" he replied in kind with the answers

Polynesians had contact with South America so maybe they were using Khipu too!


----------

